# Samsun Home Theater HTWX70 - Voices on DVD's muffled



## Thumb1214 (Jun 12, 2011)

I have a Samsung Home Theater DVD System, HTWX70. When I play a DVD the voices in the movie are muffled. The music is fine, and other sounds, like the sound of waves crashing on the beach, or birds chirping are clear. Only human voices are muffled. The strange thing is during the previews there is no issue at all, all sound is fine. Its only when the actual movie begins. All other functions of the player work, TV and radio. Any suggestions?


----------

